

KwikPay and RenWeb – Nelnet's malware in the student loan industry - shawnee_
http://ink.hackeress.com/2015/03/kwikpay-and-renweb-nelnets-malware.html

======
mblanchard
'Aside from the fact that you should never trust website software that uses
".aspx" in its URL bar'

Overall really interesting post - but this hurts credibility quite a bit.

